# Freebox Server et Finder : impossibilité soudaine de se connecter



## Beauchadiniou (13 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,
Comme beaucoup de possesseurs de Freebox (Révolution en l'occurrence), je me connecte depuis des années et régulièrement au Freebox Server par l'intermédiaire du Finder, en utilisant l'option Invité. Je l'ai encore fait il y a trois semaines. Et là, tout à coup, cette banale connexion devient impossible : quelle que soit la méthode, que ce soit par la barre latérale en cliquant sur Freebox Server ou en faisant Aller -> Se connecter au serveur, que ce soit par l'option Invité ou par l'option Utilisateur référencé (j'ai, comme il se doit, préalablement défini un mot de passe dans Freebox OS -> Paramètres de la Freebox -> Partage de fichiers -> Partages Mac OS), le résultat est le même à savoir la fenêtre "Saisissez votre nom et votre mot de passe pour le serveur « Freebox Server »" qui tremble, ce qui signifie l'impossibilité de la connexion.
Par ailleurs, il y a trois mac à la maison, deux vieux qui sont (bloqués) sur 10.11 et un plus récent qui est sur 10.15. Hé bien, le problème décrit plus haut se passe avec les deux mac sous 10.11 (bizarrement, il ne se passe pas exactement la même chose sur chacun d'entre eux, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit significatif pour mon problème, ce qui compte c'est que le résultat est le même), alors que la connexion avec Freebox Server par le Finder se fait tout à fait normalement sur celui sous 10.15.
Donc mon hypothèse, c'est qu'il y a eu une mise à jour récemment de Freebox Server qui a tout à coup rendu impossible la connexion avec une trop vieille version de Mac OS (10.11 en l'occurrence). Mais ce n'est qu'une hypothèse de béotien. Qu'en pensez-vous ? Merci.


----------



## maxou56 (14 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,
Il y a eu une MAJ apportant le support du SMB2 et SMB3, peut être une piste.








						Les Freebox modernisent enfin leur fonction de partage de fichiers
					

Free a distribué cette semaine une grosse mise à jour du logiciel de ses Freebox. La version 4.3 distribuée depuis le 20 avril 2021 à midi apporte plusieurs nouveautés, mais la plus intéressante concerne la fonction de partage de fichiers en SMB. Il fallait se contenter jusque-là d’une vieille...




					www.macg.co


----------



## JLB21 (14 Juin 2021)

Bonjour,

Mais pourquoi se connecter avec la manière dont tu procèdes ?
N'as-tu pas accès directement dans le Finder au serveur comme sur la capture d'écran jointe (j'ai aussi une ancienne Freebox Révolution à jour en version 4.3.3) ?


----------



## Beauchadiniou (14 Juin 2021)

maxou56 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Il y a eu une MAJ apportant le support du SMB2 et SMB3, peut être une piste.
> 
> 
> ...


 Bravo, merci, c'était bien ça et tout (ou presque) s'explique. En fait, depuis la rédaction de cet article, il est très probable qu'il y a eu de nouvelles mises à jour secondaires de Free qui ont fait que SMB2 (mais pourquoi pas 3 chez moi ?) a été activé par défaut. Pour les versions récentes de macOS, çe ne pose évidemment pas de problèmes (en dehors de ceux, mineurs, évoqués dans l'article), mais pour les plus anciennes, manifestement si. Donc la solution dans mon cas, c'est de décocher "Activer SMBv2" dans Freebox OS/Partage Windows et de cocher "Activer le partage de fichiers" dans Partages Mac OS.

Cela dit, par ailleurs, je lis ici https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server_Message_Block :


> Apple is also migrating to SMB2 (from their own Apple Filing Protocol, now legacy) with OS X 10.9.


Donc je me pose la question : comment fait-on pour activer SMB2 (et/ou SMB3 ?) dans Mac OS 10.11 ?


----------



## Beauchadiniou (14 Juin 2021)

JLB21 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mais pourquoi se connecter avec la manière dont tu procèdes ?
> N'as-tu pas accès directement dans le Finder au serveur comme sur la capture d'écran jointe (j'ai aussi une ancienne Freebox Révolution à jour en version 4.3.3) ?
> ...


Tu n'as pas bien compris mon message d'origine : j'avais (avant d'avoir résolu mon pb grâce à la réponse de maxou56) accès à l'interface de connexion à Freebox Server — que ce soit par la barre latérale en cliquant sur Freebox Server (comme sur ta capture d'écran) ou en faisant Aller -> Se connecter au serveur —, mais c'est _après_ que je ne pouvais pas me connecter, pour la raison expliquée dans les messages précédents (c'est typiquement un problème lié à l'obsolescence de ma machine et, conséquemment, de mon OS…). Au passage, ma version de Freebox OS c'est 4.3.5. Au moins pour ça, je suis à jour, ouf !


----------



## JLB21 (14 Juin 2021)

Beauchadiniou a dit:


> Au passage, ma version de Freebox OS c'est 4.3.5. Au moins pour ça, je suis à jour, ouf !


Et moi non…   Je la mets à jour de ce pas…


----------



## Jicet (15 Juin 2021)

Beauchadiniou a dit:


> Bravo, merci, c'était bien ça et tout (ou presque) s'explique. En fait, depuis la rédaction de cet article, il est très probable qu'il y a eu de nouvelles mises à jour secondaires de Free qui ont fait que SMB2 (mais pourquoi pas 3 chez moi ?) a été activé par défaut. Pour les versions récentes de macOS, çe ne pose évidemment pas de problèmes (en dehors de ceux, mineurs, évoqués dans l'article), mais pour les plus anciennes, manifestement si. Donc la solution dans mon cas, c'est de décocher "Activer SMBv2" dans Freebox OS/Partage Windows et de cocher "Activer le partage de fichiers" dans Partages Mac OS.
> 
> Cela dit, par ailleurs, je lis ici https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Server_Message_Block :
> 
> Donc je me pose la question : comment fait-on pour activer SMB2 (et/ou SMB3 ?) dans Mac OS 10.11 ?


Bonjour,

Merci beaucoup pour ce partage d'info. 
J'ai eu le même souci d'accès au serveur Freebox depuis un iMac 2021 avec la dernière version de Mac OS (11.4) et depuis mon imprimante réseau.
La désactivation du protocole de partage SMBv2 a tout réglé.

Je chercherai une raison à cela plus tard ;-)


----------



## Beauchadiniou (17 Juin 2021)

Jicet a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour ce partage d'info.
> J'ai eu le même souci d'accès au serveur Freebox depuis un iMac 2021 avec la dernière version de Mac OS (11.4) et depuis mon imprimante réseau.
> ...


L'information que vous donnez complique la problématique. Deux hypothèses supplémentaires : soit le système SMB2 mis en place par Free n'est pas tout à fait au point, soit c'est du côté de macOS 11 que le problème se pose (puisque, d'après mon expérience, ça marche avec 10.15)… Ou bien ça peut avoir un rapport avec le passage aux puces M ?


----------



## JLB21 (17 Juin 2021)

Ce ne doit pas être un problème de macOS 11. 
Ma Freebox est maintenant en 4.3.5, mon OS est 11.4 et Freebox Server apparaît bien dans la rubrique Emplacements d'une fenêtre du Finder, qui s'ouvre par simple double-clic.

Et je ne suis jamais intervenu sur quelque protocole que ce soit…


----------



## Beauchadiniou (17 Juin 2021)

JLB21 a dit:


> Ce ne doit pas être un problème de macOS 11.
> Ma Freebox est maintenant en 4.3.5, mon OS est 11.4 et Freebox Server apparaît bien dans la rubrique Emplacements d'une fenêtre du Finder, qui s'ouvre par simple double-clic.
> 
> Et je ne suis jamais intervenu sur quelque protocole que ce soit…


Avec un Mac M1 ?


----------



## JLB21 (18 Juin 2021)

Non, Intel.


----------



## Beauchadiniou (18 Juin 2021)

JLB21 a dit:


> Non, Intel.


OK, CQFD. 
Il y a donc _peut-être_ un rapport avec le problème de @Jicet.


----------



## Caladoise (30 Juin 2021)

Jicet a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci beaucoup pour ce partage d'info.
> J'ai eu le même souci d'accès au serveur Freebox depuis un iMac 2021 avec la dernière version de Mac OS (11.4) et depuis mon imprimante réseau.
> ...


Ça a marché  c.est super


----------



## Toftofmobile (26 Septembre 2021)

super merci pour l info ca a marché pour moi, juste décocher SMBv2 dans la partie windows et c good.


----------



## ArW (28 Septembre 2021)

Merci beaucoup pour l'article...
Je galère depuis des jours.


----------



## lfhugault (18 Octobre 2021)

Beauchadiniou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Comme beaucoup de possesseurs de Freebox (Révolution en l'occurrence), je me connecte depuis des années et régulièrement au Freebox Server par l'intermédiaire du Finder, en utilisant l'option Invité. Je l'ai encore fait il y a trois semaines. Et là, tout à coup, cette banale connexion devient impossible : quelle que soit la méthode, que ce soit par la barre latérale en cliquant sur Freebox Server ou en faisant Aller -> Se connecter au serveur, que ce soit par l'option Invité ou par l'option Utilisateur référencé (j'ai, comme il se doit, préalablement défini un mot de passe dans Freebox OS -> Paramètres de la Freebox -> Partage de fichiers -> Partages Mac OS), le résultat est le même à savoir la fenêtre "Saisissez votre nom et votre mot de passe pour le serveur « Freebox Server »" qui tremble, ce qui signifie l'impossibilité de la connexion.
> Par ailleurs, il y a trois mac à la maison, deux vieux qui sont (bloqués) sur 10.11 et un plus récent qui est sur 10.15. Hé bien, le problème décrit plus haut se passe avec les deux mac sous 10.11 (bizarrement, il ne se passe pas exactement la même chose sur chacun d'entre eux, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit significatif pour mon problème, ce qui compte c'est que le résultat est le même), alors que la connexion avec Freebox Server par le Finder se fait tout à fait normalement sur celui sous 10.15.
> Donc mon hypothèse, c'est qu'il y a eu une mise à jour récemment de Freebox Server qui a tout à coup rendu impossible la connexion avec une trop vieille version de Mac OS (10.11 en l'occurrence). Mais ce n'est qu'une hypothèse de béotien. Qu'en pensez-vous ? Merci.


Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même problème avec mon Mac version 10.11.6 depuis quelques mois, et tous les techniciens Free que j'ai eu ne m'ont pas solutionné ce problème, en appliquant les mêmes procédures que celles que vous avez décrites, du coup je ne peux plus gérer mon serveur free du mac et c'est vraiment très embarassant


----------



## JLB21 (18 Octobre 2021)

lfhugault a dit:


> je ne peux plus gérer mon serveur free du mac et c'est vraiment très embarassant


Mais ne peux-tu le faire depuis l'inerface de http://mafreebox.freebox.fr ?


----------



## lavion (10 Décembre 2021)

JLB21 a dit:


> Mais ne peux-tu le faire depuis l'inerface de http://mafreebox.freebox.fr ?
> 
> Voir la pièce jointe 243099


Bonjour,
j'ai un ordinateur sous osX 10.12 sur lequel je n'arrive plus à me connecter au freebox server  (en version 4.5.3) ni depuis le finder ni depuis freebox OS !! . j'ai pourtant décocher SMBv2 !!
depuis un autre ordinateur en OsX 10.14 il est nécessaire de cocher SMBv2 et l'accès est sans problème depuis le finder.
avez vous une suggestion ?


----------



## Beauchadiniou (10 Décembre 2021)

lavion a dit:


> j'ai un ordinateur sous osX 10.12 sur lequel je n'arrive plus à me connecter au freebox server (en version 4.5.3) ni depuis le finder ni depuis freebox OS !! . j'ai pourtant décocher SMBv2 !!


Tu as coché "Activer le partage de fichiers" dans Partages Mac OS ?


----------



## yohann84L (10 Décembre 2021)

Bonjour, 
Je n'arrive pas non plus à me connecter depuis mon Macbook Pro (Intel) 12.0.1 Monterey. J'arrive pourtant à me connecter depuis un autre ordinateur sous Windows. J'ai bien coché Activer le partage de fichiers et SMBv2.. Une idée ?


----------



## lavion (10 Décembre 2021)

Beauchadiniou a dit:


> Tu as coché "Activer le partage de fichiers" dans Partages Mac OS ?


oui j'ai bien coché "activer le partage de fichiers sous Mac Os" et l'accès était possible il y a moins d'1 mois !
le ping arrive bien. Depuis l'interface http://mafreebox.freebox.fr cette adresse IP interne est bien considérée comme joignable mais depuis le finder "pas d'accès au serveur"


----------



## lavion (12 Décembre 2021)

lavion a dit:


> oui j'ai bien coché "activer le partage de fichiers sous Mac Os" et l'accès était possible il y a moins d'1 mois !
> le ping arrive bien. Depuis l'interface http://mafreebox.freebox.fr cette adresse IP interne est bien considérée comme joignable mais depuis le finder "pas d'accès au serveur"


je me réponds à moi-même : avec l'aide d'un informaticien mon pb est résolu : l'accès depuis le finder était refusé pour une stupide question de mot de passe erroné. désolé d'avoir polluer ce post.


----------



## Locke (12 Décembre 2021)

lavion a dit:


> je me réponds à moi-même : avec l'aide d'un informaticien mon pb est résolu : l'accès depuis le finder était refusé pour une stupide question de mot de passe erroné. désolé d'avoir polluer ce post.


Stupide peut-être pas, mais il serait intéressant de savoir quel mot de passe était erroné, celui de ta ta session, de ton compte Free ?


----------



## OK-Corral (22 Décembre 2021)

Beauchadiniou a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Comme beaucoup de possesseurs de Freebox (Révolution en l'occurrence), je me connecte depuis des années et régulièrement au Freebox Server par l'intermédiaire du Finder, en utilisant l'option Invité. Je l'ai encore fait il y a trois semaines. Et là, tout à coup, cette banale connexion devient impossible : quelle que soit la méthode, que ce soit par la barre latérale en cliquant sur Freebox Server ou en faisant Aller -> Se connecter au serveur, que ce soit par l'option Invité ou par l'option Utilisateur référencé (j'ai, comme il se doit, préalablement défini un mot de passe dans Freebox OS -> Paramètres de la Freebox -> Partage de fichiers -> Partages Mac OS), le résultat est le même à savoir la fenêtre "Saisissez votre nom et votre mot de passe pour le serveur « Freebox Server »" qui tremble, ce qui signifie l'impossibilité de la connexion.
> Par ailleurs, il y a trois mac à la maison, deux vieux qui sont (bloqués) sur 10.11 et un plus récent qui est sur 10.15. Hé bien, le problème décrit plus haut se passe avec les deux mac sous 10.11 (bizarrement, il ne se passe pas exactement la même chose sur chacun d'entre eux, mais je ne pense pas que ce soit significatif pour mon problème, ce qui compte c'est que le résultat est le même), alors que la connexion avec Freebox Server par le Finder se fait tout à fait normalement sur celui sous 10.15.
> Donc mon hypothèse, c'est qu'il y a eu une mise à jour récemment de Freebox Server qui a tout à coup rendu impossible la connexion avec une trop vieille version de Mac OS (10.11 en l'occurrence). Mais ce n'est qu'une hypothèse de béotien. Qu'en pensez-vous ? Merci.


Bonsoir, je relance la question, car le problème de refus de connexion via OSX 10.11/Finder persiste. Avez-vous réussi à connecter vos Mac OS 10.11 ? Merci de vos suggestions. 

Détails : Les paramètres Freebox OS/Paramètres de la Freebox/Partage de fichiers/ Partages Mac OS qui fonctionnaient auparavant ne me permettent plus de connexion. Mon login/mdp Freebox sont corrects et vérifiés. 
Pour tester, j'ai modifié le nom du Freebox Server (via freeboxOS) via Freebox OS/Paramètres de la Freebox/Mode Reseau... et c'est bien (après reboot OSX) le nouveau nom du server qui apparait dans la partie gauche du finder. Mais la connexion demeure impossible.
Ma configuration : MacbookPro OSX 10.11.6 (El Capitan). Freebox Revolution V5 et FreeboxOS 4.5.4. Connexion wifi (et non filaire) entre freebox et Mac.

Enfin, mon véritable bezoin était de "voir" le disque dur de ma freebox directement depuis une appli telle FileZilla, pour transfert de fichiers directement vers une destination distante, en voyant le DD de la freebox comme un volume local... Si vous avez une autre résolution pour ce besoin, ce serait suffisant pour moi à cette heure. Amicalement, O.K


----------



## Beauchadiniou (23 Décembre 2021)

OK-Corral a dit:


> Bonsoir, je relance la question, car le problème de refus de connexion via OSX 10.11/Finder persiste. Avez-vous réussi à connecter vos Mac OS 10.11 ? Merci de vos suggestions.
> 
> Détails : Les paramètres Freebox OS/Paramètres de la Freebox/Partage de fichiers/ Partages Mac OS qui fonctionnaient auparavant ne me permettent plus de connexion. Mon login/mdp Freebox sont corrects et vérifiés.
> Pour tester, j'ai modifié le nom du Freebox Server (via freeboxOS) via Freebox OS/Paramètres de la Freebox/Mode Reseau... et c'est bien (après reboot OSX) le nouveau nom du server qui apparait dans la partie gauche du finder. Mais la connexion demeure impossible.
> ...


Bonsoir,
Oui j'ai réussi à me connecter avec 10.11, comme je l'ai expliqué ici : https://forums.macg.co/threads/free...udaine-de-se-connecter.1360273/#post-14080185


----------



## JLB21 (24 Décembre 2021)

C'est quand même curieux, j'ai toujours eu Freebox Server (avec accès au DD Freebox) dans la partie gauche, item Emplacements des fenêtres du Finder, et ceci quel que soit l'OS (actuellement je suis en 12.1) !
Et je n'ai jamais rien fait pour cela…


----------



## OK-Corral (25 Décembre 2021)

Beauchadiniou a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> Oui j'ai réussi à me connecter avec 10.11, comme je l'ai expliqué ici : https://forums.macg.co/threads/free...udaine-de-se-connecter.1360273/#post-14080185


Merci beaucoup et mea culpa !! J'avais lu trop vite votre précédente réponse. 

Si je peux me permettre et pour les étourdis futurs, un résumé de la résolution, 
et BIEN QUE pour une connexion freebox <-> MacOS-10.11 : 
1 - via interface freeboxOS décocher support windows-SMBv2 (via décochage case paramètre freebox/partages windows/SMBv2)
2 - via interface freeboxOS, activer support partage MacOS sur la freebox (via cochage case paramètres freebox/partages MacOS/activer partage)

DU COUP ces deux "protocoles" deviennent mutuellement exclusifs dans un réseau freeboxOS - OSX 10.11.6...


----------



## photophil07 (15 Janvier 2022)

yohann84L a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je n'arrive pas non plus à me connecter depuis mon Macbook Pro (Intel) 12.0.1 Monterey. J'arrive pourtant à me connecter depuis un autre ordinateur sous Windows. J'ai bien coché Activer le partage de fichiers et SMBv2.. Une idée ?


Bonjour,
Depuis la mise à jour du firmware de ma Freebox 4 K (4.5.4) je ne parvenais plus à accéder aux fichiers de ma box, que ce soit avec mon Mac Pro (10.12.6) ou avec mon Mac mini (10.11.6). l'assistance free m'a conseillé d'interroger l'assistance Apple qui m'a suggéré de contacter Free..., puis de poser la question à la communauté. A noter qu' avec un PC le partage fonctionne. 
Après avoir consulté ce forum, j'ai simplement décoché (désactivé) le protocole de partage JMBv2 et cela fonctionne.


----------



## rejelio (22 Janvier 2022)

Bonsoir,
Je suis sous OS X 12.1 (sur imac 27") et ne peux plus accéder à http://mafreebox.freebox.fr. Le mot de passe est systématiquement refusé!
Dans mon cas Freebox server n'apparait pas dans Finder, pourquoi?


----------



## Dheborab (23 Janvier 2022)

Bonjour
Impossible d'activer le partage entre mes 2 macs : Macbook Pro (Catalina) Mac Mini M1 (Monterey) et e ne suis vraiment pas technicienne. Je ne peux partager que ma Time Capsule (c'est déjà ça). Les deux Mac se "voient" mais refusent toute connexion ; ma Freebox est une _Pop. _J'aimerais bien comprendre d'où vient le problème. Problème que je n'avais pas dans un passé récent avec le précédent MacMini, mort de sa belle mort.


----------



## flodal (17 Février 2022)

bonjour,
grâce à vous, je viens de résoudre mon problème de connexion au Freebox Server. Désactiver le SMB2 (dans les paramètres windows de la box : bizarre pour un mac) a fonctionné. 
ça voudrait dire que Sierra ne serait pas compatible SMB2 ? bizarre non ? comment je pourrai checker ça ? voir le modifier ?


----------

